# Firewall Leak Test



## theraven (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought someone had already psoted this , but i couldn't find it 
anyways , lots of questions abt firewalls have been coming up, even with an existing thread running
however lets make it easy
u think ur firewall is the best ? prove it!
take these extensive series of tests located her
*www.firewallleaktester.com/
and post ur results here
state ur firewall name:
version:
custom rules defined if any:
test #n : pass/fail

i would appreciate if someone startes with ZAP
for those who stick to it , ur in for some bad news

from that i've seen , Jetico seems to be possible winnder, and ZAP is supposed to have very bad outbond protection !
so with these as guidelines and no flaming, lets see how u faired !


----------



## whim_gen (Oct 25, 2005)

Jeez man,I managed to type out such a detailed test results sheet and damn,I was logged out b4 I posted .So,here is somewhat a summary of the tests.
The test machine used was Win 2k Pro with SP3 + ZA Pro (6.0.667.000)+Avast Free + Huawei modem's built in firewall. 

Achtung!
Dont download the *copycat* test in the webpage.My Avast AV detected it as a trojan 

Also,Disabling IE did help,bcoz some tests make use of exploits in IE ....so,if u have disabled IE in ur system,it means there are less vulnerabilities for the hackers to get hold of .
All the tests but one when run, managed to trigger alerts from ZA Pro (which means I can either accept it or deny it) which indicate that indeed my system is safe Cool
And well,the other test (where packets are sent from my PC) that managed to bypass the firewall,is because I have set the TCP/UDP ports as open to enable Shareaza.So,I guess u shud have a trade-off.
Maybe u shud try with  these tests with ZA Personal edition and post the results here.
TAFN.
Keep the thread goin 
Adios


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 25, 2005)

Its there in the Onlie Safety sticky Raven .. 

To whim_gen : You can find the source of the program right there on the website .. Its not a trojan it acts like one .. 

To the thread .. My config : XP Sp2 No AV,  only Jetico firewall .. 
Muahahah .. My Jetico passed all tests except for Wallbreak and Ghost .. I dont understand why is it failing Ghost because it passed it in the test listed at website .. Here's my score : 
1. Leaktest : Passed
2. Tooleaky : Passed
3. Firehole : Passed
4. Yalta : Passed
5. Pcaudit : Passed
6. AWFT : 10/10
7. Thermite : Passed 
8. Copycat : Passed
9. MBTest : Passed
10. WBreaker: Failed  (3rd test passed out pf 4)
11. PCAudit2: Passed
12. Ghost : Failed 
13 Dnstester: Passed
14: Surfer : Passed ..

WBreaker fails because I have configured my system like that .. I have allowed Explorer.exe calling my def. browser so thats why it fails ... I dont understand why Ghost fails .. I think Jetico finds some difficulty in handeling child process when the parent process is dead.. Umm. Lets see ..

Edit .. I seem to have missed Outbound test .. Outbound is also blocked by jetico but I dont have any ethernet adapter enabled so it doesnt run properly ..


----------



## theraven (Oct 26, 2005)

here's me
winxp SP2
default browser mathon ( hence IE is enabled and default core)
no AV
zonealarm wireless 5.5.094.000

1. Leaktest : passed
2. Tooleaky : failed 
3. Firehole :  failed
4. Yalta :  passed
5. Outbound: N/A
6. Pcaudit: failed
7. AWFT: 1/6
8. Thermite: failed
9. Copycat: failed
10. MBTest: N/A
11. WBreaker: failed
12. PCAudit2: failed
13. GhosT: failed 
14. DNSTester: passed 
15. Surfer: passed


then i notched up program protection to HI
and it passed all BUT pcaudit and Thermite

AWFT scored 4/10
and wallbreaker 1/4

im updating zap today .. will post results again


----------



## theraven (Oct 26, 2005)

ok as promised im back with zap 6.0.667 !!
and im happy to announce all test were passed
im happy with ZAP again  and u have no idea what a relief that is

so synopsis ? zap is still the best


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 27, 2005)

ooo...completely forgot abt this link  I'll post my scores in a bit. Me think me needs new drivers for my DSL connection. Cos its causing all the Firewalls not to work !!!


----------



## kalpik (Oct 27, 2005)

Kaspersky Internet Security 2006 Beta (Build 222a).

Passes *ALL* leaktests! ;D


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 29, 2005)

Me with ZAP 6, KAV 5.0.388, Spybot Search n Destroy 1.4, over winXP SP2

1. Leaktest : Passed 
2. Tooleaky : Passed 
3. Firehole : Passed 
3. Firehole : Passed 
4. Yalta : Failed (it showed)    (Even ZAP asked me what to do? i chose Deny) (failed means Passed, so system passed the test)
** Outbound : N/A (Program didnt start)  
5. Pcaudit : Passed 
6. AWFT : 10/10  (man 1MB, then install... )
7. Thermite : Passed 
8. Copycat : N/A (KAV detected some thing & file was deleted..) 
9. MBTest : N/A (copy that here copy this there, i didnt...) 
10. WBreaker: Passed 
11. PCAudit2: Passed  (Damm trojan but gr8 ZAP)
12. Ghost : Passed 
13 Dnstester: Passed 
14: Surfer : Passed 

Hmm its seems that ZAP+KAV+Spybot again worrking for me... allthough Test 4 that is Yalta showed messege that it was my firewall wasnt able to detect it, but i know that ZAP did through messge asking me what to do... i chose Deny, still if it was a success then ZAP really wasnt able to block it...   it fails means system passed, so system passed the test  & i didnt went for MBTest as so many copy pest thing... i didnt had the time...

edited by me after theraven's update....


----------



## Biplav (Oct 30, 2005)

i am using opera beta 9, winxpsp2, no anti virus sw, outpost firewall.
all tests passed but the tooleaky test. 
it shows me that
" There was apparently no leak your computer or internet connection is too slow, or most likely the GRC.com site is down temorarily. try later"
is the website down or has my firewall blocked it?
ps. my interconnection is no way near to slow.


----------



## theraven (Oct 30, 2005)

@sourav
if yalta failed means the test passed 

@biplav mostly ur firewall blocked it , so be happy


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 30, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> @sourav
> if yalta failed means the test passed



hay.. thats good news 4 me...     thnx for that update...  so i am updating my test result post...

& hay whats up with this *MBTest* test?? why so much copy pesting... is it safe to do so??


----------



## theraven (Nov 5, 2005)

follow the test .. the tests are completely safe dun worry
the description is there on the mbtest page


----------



## godsownman (Nov 7, 2005)

I am using Zone Alarm Free version with Windows XP SP2 . See the results. I feel that I have been sacrificing my security after this test.

Guys please advice what I should do.


1. Leaktest : Passed  
2. Tooleaky : Passed  
3. Firehole : Passed  
4. Yalta : Passed
5. Outbound : ( does not suppost XP)  
6. Pcaudit : Failed 
7. AWFT : Failed 2/10
8. Thermite : Failed  
9. Copycat : Didnt work
10. MBTest : Didnt work
11. WBreaker: Failed 
12. PCAudit2: Failed
13. Ghost : Passed  
14 Dnstester: Passed  
15: Surfer : Passed


My Firewall got less than 50% marks    

Is this because of the ZA free version. Should I proceed to ZA PRO.

Please advice.


----------



## theraven (Nov 7, 2005)

u didnt mention the version of ur firewall boss
i'm sure its mostly 5.x
update to latest version n try again


----------



## godsownman (Nov 7, 2005)

Its 6.0.631 but its the free version.

I have finished with the 15 day trial of the PRO version, sometime back and am using the free version now.

Please advice .

Regards


----------



## theraven (Nov 7, 2005)

thats funny
anyways in that case try pro
im using pro and u can see my tests above


----------



## godsownman (Nov 8, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> thats funny
> anyways in that case try pro
> im using pro and u can see my tests above



Today I progressed to PRO.

most of them passed but 

- PCAudit 1 and 2 FAILED.

- AWST got 10/10 

- Wallbreaker got  1/4 

- Thermite Failed .

I think its time I move to 6.0. 667 as theraven said.


----------



## theraven (Nov 8, 2005)

yup .. and if u still fail tests
keep windows explorer to a max trust level 2 .. not 3
that should do the trick


----------



## godsownman (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Theraven, 

I will get back, as soon as I have downloaded and installed it.

Ofcourse I will redo the tests also.

My computer is still vulnerable and I cannot bear it.

Regards and Best wishes


----------



## godsownman (Nov 9, 2005)

I have downloaded it . But before installing I wanted to know if there is anyway in DELETING all the previous settings , like deleting a registry key etc...

Please tell me if there is something like that or should I just uninstall and re-install it the 6.0.667 version.

Regard


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 9, 2005)

Just uninstall and reinstall. No need to mess with the registry.


----------



## theraven (Nov 9, 2005)

u dun need to uninstall
u can install over
what settings do u wanna get rid off anyways ?
if ur adamant on that then an uninstall wont harm
u may bave to restart one extra time tho


----------



## godsownman (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks a lot 

I messed a lot with the settings the other day. 

Thats why I was wondering. Anyway let me see . I will decide soon.

Regards


----------



## godsownman (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok Done installef and tested. 

It passed all the tests that it could . I mean the ones that worked on my computer .

I am relieved . 

Thanks everybody for your help.


----------



## hsksattish (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey did anyone test with the default windows xp sp2 firewall and default configurations?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 15, 2005)

XPSP2 firewall does not have outbound protection. It will fail ALL the leak tests.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 9, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> XPSP2 firewall does not have outbound protection. It will fail ALL the leak tests.



have u tried it after installing onecare?? as it does boots the performance of IFC a gr8 deal...


----------



## vln_0007 (Mar 28, 2006)

By the by could anyone tell me which is the best firewall


----------



## vln_0007 (Mar 29, 2006)

i installed jetico  , but my internet connection has become very slow any remedy for this . my connection is 512 kbbs . its not allowing IE to access the net , even i have granted all the permissions to IE . reply asap


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 18, 2006)

passed all the test except the pcflanky with ZA


----------



## fatguysmart (Jun 18, 2006)

The Avast Home edition which I am using has detected the forllowing sample of tropan in the application stated in Firehole Test(Test no.3).I am also posting the screenshot.*Plz tell me if this is normal.*
Also I was not able to launch that application/test.After i click the Start test tab,Windows reports eooro message.

Same trojan found in Copycat test too!


```
Screenshot of Avast Message:*i53.photobucket.com/albums/g73/fatguysmart/Trojan.jpg
```


----------



## imdbest (Jul 4, 2006)

Firewall : Zone Alarm

Success


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 18, 2007)

These firewalls used for testing are not latest one. Give me adress of a webpage which contains latest firewall used for testing purposes.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2007)

comodo firewall passes all leak tests and is currently #1. 

Just check out its website. And lo its free for everyone.

NOTE: I am not paranoid about security so myself using ligh firewalls like Ashampoo Free Firewall or PCTools Free Firewall.


----------



## abhishek_del (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info
 I am using Windows XP Home with SP1, ZA Pro, Webroot Spysweeper and Avast  Pro

1. Leaktest - Passed
2. Tooleaky - Passed
3. Firehole - Passed
4. Yalta - not found on server
5. Outbound - File not available o server
6. PCAudit  -Passed
7. AWFT - All tests passed with 10 points (yipee)
8. Thermite - passed
9. Copycat - It says "windows cannot access the file..May not have appropriate privileges to access" but i m logged in as admin..makes me worried
10  MBtest - Passed
11 Wallbreakler - 4th test not passed..rest passed
12 PCAudit2 - not passed
13 Ghost - Web site not working so cudn't dload
14 DNS Tester - passed
15 Surfer - Passed
16 Breakout - again site not working
17 Jumper- Not working
18 CPIL - passed
19 PcFlank - Not passed

I don't know why some of the files weren't there on the server...This disappointed me


----------



## gaganlok (Nov 15, 2007)

I was looking for a security suite (Firewall+antivirus+antispyware) coz i dun like installing diffrent security software for every diffrent type of threat, Which is also light on system resources and yet offer effective defence.
I checked many review websites like Cnet, and decided on three major giants >>> *ZONE ALARM INTRNET SECURITY SUITE 7*
>>> *NORTON INTERNET SECURITY 2007*
>>> *KASPERSKY INTERNET SECURITY 7*

I downloaded the trial versions and tested each suite one-by-one using highest settings in the above mentioned website firewallleaktest.com

Here is the result...

*tests----------ZAISS7---------------- NIS2007 -----------------KIS7*

Leaktest-------PASSED -----------------PASSED---------------- PASSED
Tooleaky-------PASSED -----------------PASSED ----------------PASSED
Firehole--------PASSED -----------------PASSED ----------------PASSED
Yalta----------PASSED ------------------FAILED ----------------PASSED
PCAudit-------FAILED -------------------PASSED ----------------PASSED
AWFT---------FAILED -------------------FAILED ----------------PASSED
Thermite------PASSED -------------------FAILED ----------------PASSED
WallBreaker----FAILED -------------------FAILED -----------------FAILED 
PCAudit2------PASSED -------------------PASSED ---------------PASSED
Ghost---------PASSED -------------------FAILED -----------------FAILED
DNStest-------PASSED -------------------PASSED ---------------PASSED 
Surfer---------PASSED -------------------FAILED ----------------PASSED
Jumper--------PASSED -------------------FAILED ----------------PASSED
PCflank -------FAILED --------------------FAILED ----------------PASSED

First of all i want to tell u dat...
Every firewall monitors two major functions...
1) Action performed by any suspicious program within the computer FOR EXAMPLE modifying registries, modifying other applications etc.
2) Unwanted access to Internet by any program.

In Zone Alarm and Norton above two functions are *integrated*, whereas in Kaspersky these are *seperate areas* first one is called PROACTIVE DEFENCE (very sensitive, even more than Zone Alarm,) and the second one is called simply FIREWALL. They can both be turned off seperately. I turned them on while testing.

ZoneAlarm passed some tests foolishly because everytime, it alerted with same message that this application wants to open Internet Explorer.....if allowed, it fails the test badly.......whereas Kaspersky explains exact and correct cause everytime and notifies. Norton didn't ask anything at all and failed the most tests.

In PCFlank test Kaspersky alerted that confidential data is at risk. Zone alarm Failed the test, but it *didn't* allow me to open PCFLANK.com when i clicked the button VIEW RESULTS because of its antispy site blocking. Norton neither passed the test nor blocked the access to the website. 
So the most dangerous of the risk was handled by Kaspersky.

In AWFT test..

               Kaspersky Firewall----7______AWFT----3
               ZoneAlarm Firewall----0_____AWFT-----10
               Norton Firewall-------0______AWFT----10

Clearly Kaspersky is the winner!!
Also.....

There was no option in *NORTON* to turn it off temporarily, so using resources even when there is no connectivity to the net and the user like me wants to play some games. It Used lesser resources than its previous versions and a bit less than ZA.
*ZONE ALARM* can be turned off...but it takes about 35 seconds to shut down and start up. Used most resources than the other two.
*KASPERSKY* can also be turned off and also quick, it takes just 4-5 seconds to shut down and start up. It Used least resources. 

*and KASPERSKY's ANTIVIRUS IS NO.1 (World Knows). and an adition of a webantivirus (scans scripts). *

So Kaspersky is the clear winner. I'm gonna buy KASPERSKY INTERNET SECURITY 7 now.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 27, 2008)

Any one tried comodo firewall, it's a freeware.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2008)

guys i am using vista along with KAV 2009 .. please sugggest me a good firewall with anti malware, anti key log and all other stuff which KAV cant handle ...

i did a antikeylogging test and failed .. with my current setup...

please i need ur suggestions guys .. i dont want to bloat / slow down my system


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

Gauravs90 said:


> Any one tried comodo firewall, it's a freeware.




It's nice, bu KIS is better





@.. u dun need any firewall, most probably unless u surf "ahem" websites

But Comodo is good


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 9, 2008)

My internet connection is slow so will i be able to run the test?

Doesn't supports vista


----------



## jbohaj (Mar 24, 2009)

Please tell that which is the 100% Hack Proof Firewall. Which secure the system from Invading point of view.


----------



## mad_max (Apr 15, 2009)

*Outpost Firewall Pro 2009 with KIS 7
*
Leaktest-------PASSED 
Tooleaky-------PASSED 
Firehole--------PASSED 
Yalta---------- Inconclusive*
PCAudit--------PASSED 
AWFT----------10/10 
Thermite-------PASSED 
PCAudit2-------PASSED 
WallBreaker-----PASSED**
Ghost----------PASSED 
DNStest--------PASSED 
Surfer----------PASSED 
Jumper---------PASSED 
PCflank --------PASSED 
CPIL (Comodo)--PASSED

*Error message "Unable to load Yalta.vxd",and when tested ignoring that it says success but firewall says localhost loopback on port 5555 blocked.

**system froze for like 30 secs on the third test and then KIS7 detected the browser launch[outpost failed or KIS got to it before OP].and then the app went retarded on the 4th test by setting the scheduled task at 5.32 when its 6.02 lol,windows time settings? anyways no 4th test till tomorrow lol

p.s:someone should do tests with Comodo and Online Armor


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 24, 2009)

jbohaj said:


> Please tell that which is the 100% Hack Proof Firewall. Which secure the system from Invading point of view.



COMODO and ZONE ALARM


----------



## oval_man (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh my god!

This site is down, showing:

"  Welcome,

*www.firewallleaktester.com will not be available for a few months from now primarily due to the money it costs me each month (more than 40Euro).

Also, one of the first purposes of firewallleaktester was to make people aware that software firewalls could be bypassed by many ways, point well taken nowadays by both the end users and the vendors themselves. Current security suites are more secure than before, and are able to detect and block the stealthiest malware out there.

I am keeping the domain name though, as firewallleaktester may come back later, probably about security globally and not just about software firewalls.

Time will tell.

Best Regards,
Guillaume Kaddouch."

Any other similar way to check firewall?


----------

